# ***OFFICIAL*** Mirko Filipovic vs. Junior dos Santos Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic facing Junior "Cigano" dos Santos in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Hope to see CC in shape here . but i still think dos santos taking it .

santos UD


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Hopefully, Dos Santos by KO, but I haven't really seen enough of him to give him the win. My head say's CC though.


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

I see JDS winning by KO.. I don't think CroCop has it anymore ever since he got KTFO!!! by Gonzaga...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Still gotta root for MIRKO "CROCOP" FILIPOVIC!!!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm hoping Mirko can prove the doubters wrong, and prove that his dip in form was due to injuries and not having the sufficient desire. If he's got that work ethic back, is working hard and is 100% fit, then we could see the real Cro-Cop return. I'm not going to get my hopes up though, he'll need to be better than he was in his last fight against Al-Turk if he's going to beat Cigano. Looking forward to the fight, 103 shaping up nicely.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

if this was 3 years ago I'd say Crocop, but now I'll go with Dos Santos... by KO.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm hoping to holy hell that Cro Cop comes back like he used to be years ago. Hungry and murderous, if not, Dos Santos will make it a short night


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mirko by superior striking.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Unless Crocop really has regained his fighting marbles, JDS by brutal knockout in the first round.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Junior is not a Technical striker he tends to throw wild punches and CC is a fantastic counter striker but if cc comes like he used to its going to be be early night if he comes prepared he will deff get the WIN.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

I want to say Mirko but I just have a feeling Santos will take it. He might be too big and too strong for CC. CC is definately the more technical striker but DS has the speed advantage.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Junior via 1st round KO.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im going crocop by first round ko. Even though he won his last fight by eye poke from hell, he still looked similar to the pride crocop. I dont think that santos will be able to bully him around the cage without eating some hard lefts. Crocop will catch him being sloppy and put him to sleep. "right foot hospital, left foot cemetary"


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Junior will win. I think CC is coming back. But Junior is from team Nogeira...


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Cro Cop looked good against Al-Turk, so I think he will do well. I think he has a great shot at it.

I am thoroughly biased though


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Junior is not a Technical striker he tends to throw wild punches and CC is a fantastic counter striker but if cc comes like he used to its going to be be early night if he comes prepared he will deff get the WIN.


Hope he comes prepared like u said


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

Im praying to god that the grand prix champ Crocop shows up fight day...if so we will see a lot of good countering with that left..so much so that it throws Junior off gaurd on the HLK watch....and BAM! cementary HLK Dos santos calapses to the canvas... Dos Santos is at most about big Nog's striking level...I mean it's good striking but not as great a striker as Crocop is.. however he does have KO power though.. so CC will have to aviod not getting caught either..


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I will root for Cro Cop. I don't know if he will win but I know this: His striking is far more experienced and technical.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Unless Crocop really has regained his fighting marbles, JDS by brutal knockout in the first round.


his fighting marbles are probally styll in his stomic after those knees by overeem


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

I can't separate my emotions from my answer here.


I'm rooting and picking Cro-Cop not out of logic, but out of pure desire.


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

Dos Santos stops Crocop in the first.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Someones getting KTFO thats all I know. 


That is all.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Junior Dos Santos
TKO
1st round

As a long time Cro Cop fan it pains me to say it but lately its hard to believe in the guy. Junior is also younger, bigger, stronger and undefeated in the UFC. He also has 1 punch KO power. Cro Cop has not been the same since the Gonzaga loss. 

Please prove me wrong Mirko.


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

Mark my words:

*Mirko Cro Cop will taste UFC gold before he retires.*

Cro Cop by TKO/KO set up with precise punches and if we're lucky brutal kicks.


----------



## jdig_theanimal (Sep 7, 2009)

tough fight to call but gotta go with jds but will def be a great fight 

ko over cro cop 2nd round


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Hoping for a good clean fight.. no bullshit like against overeem kongo and al turk.. if cro cop can learn from the last two years then he should win


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Are some people on this thread retarded? Dos Santos is almost as technical as Kongo in striking. He is an undefeated 18-0 MT practitioner in Brazil, and he was either a reigonal or national MT champion in Brazil (I don't remember which).

He is also bigger, faster and stronger than CC with a better reach too. He also has knocked all of his opponents in the UFC out in like 2 minutes or less. With all of this taken into account, Dos Santos via 1st round KO. 

If old Mirko shows up, Dos Santos via 2nd round (T)KO


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

GKY said:


> Are some people on this thread retarded? Dos Santos is almost as technical as Kongo in striking. He is an undefeated 18-0 MT practitioner in Brazil, and he was either a reigonal or national MT champion in Brazil (I don't remember which).
> 
> He is also bigger, faster and stronger than CC with a better reach too. He also has knocked all of his opponents in the UFC out in like 2 minutes or less. With all of this taken into account, Dos Santos via 1st round KO.
> 
> If old Mirko shows up, Dos Santos via 2nd round (T)KO


Cro Cop fought much better strikers in K-1 IMO.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Got Dos Santos winning this fight.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> Cro Cop fought much better strikers in K-1 IMO.


Agreed. That Cro Cop is long gone though. And we can't really judge Santos, because from the fights I've seen, he has never actually been hit. So for all we know, he is a better striker than I give him credit for. 

Plus Santos is a purple belt in BJJ, so don't be too surprised to see him take CC down. If he does, I forsee a sub.


----------



## Dave Tommo (Sep 7, 2009)

Dos Santos winning by KO


----------



## Dave Tommo (Sep 7, 2009)

...........


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Cro Cop Via Head Kick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

GKY said:


> Agreed. That Cro Cop is long gone though. And we can't really judge Santos, because from the fights I've seen, he has never actually been hit. So for all we know, he is a better striker than I give him credit for.
> 
> Plus Santos is a purple belt in BJJ, so don't be too surprised to see him take CC down. If he does, I forsee a sub.


True Cro Cop isn't at his best when it comes to striking now, but I'm sure Santos won't be able to take him down unless he catches a kick. Al Turk is a better grappler than Santos and Cro Cop ragdolled him.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Right Kick Hospital, Left Kick Cemetery 

That's all I have to say..


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I really hope we see vintage Crocop here and im rooting for him all the way, but Dos Santos is one bad aggressive dude, i see Dos Santos knocking out Crocop early on.


----------



## Reality Check (Sep 17, 2009)

I really have no idea on this one. CroCop doesnt seem half as deadly as he used to be and dos santos could be a 1 hit wonder. Either way this should be a good stand up fight.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Dos Santos better watch out for that left high kick


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Cro Cop's motivation has been flagging lately. He's been bopping around from organization to organization, in and out of the ufc, then back in again. Then out again, then in again. This does not bode well for Cro Cop. Junior wants this fight bad and he's got the talent to take Cro Cop down. Plus, Cro Cop is just way too predictable. He's a legend, but his fight game has not evolved. 



mattandbenny said:


> I really hope we see vintage Crocop here and im rooting for him all the way, but Dos Santos is one bad aggressive dude, i see Dos Santos knocking out Crocop early on.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

I can't believe so many people are counting out Cro cop in this fight.. This is "the" Pride Mirco Cro Cop we are talking about here.. One of the most leathal and dangerous strikers in the MMA business. I understand Junior Dos Santos is a gamer, but I just think Mirko is on a mission and going to knock Santos out in this one..

I do not see another Gonzaga type loss from Mirco. This dude was king of Pride, has now got his wits in the octagon and I believe he is ready to challenge for the title..

I will be shocked if he loses this fight.. My take anyway..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've never been a huge Cro Cop fan he's alwas inconsistant in the UFC....Im goin Del Santos......:thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Dos Santos with the epic entrance song


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I think Dos Santos is going to get the KO. He is the kind of fighter that isn't going to fall into Crocop's game. In Mirko's losses he has always been pressured and unable to get into the kind of striking match he wants to get into. Dos Santos is going to be in Crocop's grill and will be throwing massive strikes.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Dos Santos wins this, but I would love to see CC live up to the hype.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

CC needs to stay off the cage or he is gonna get caught without an escape route.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

crocop looks like crap-cop


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

CroCop looks lke CroCrap......:thumbsdown:

CC420


Looks like he is just tryin for that one big blow......


edit: LET ME KICK SANTOS IN THE BALLS TO RECOVER A LITTLE HERE......


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

cro cop's legs look small


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

CC is winning the pushing war.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Cro Cop relying on his cheap shots again...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Cro Cop needs to ******* throw more than straight left or left kick.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Has crocrap even landed 1 punch or kick at all?
I didn't see it


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Crocop displaying an amazing tactic of grapple and push. 

He looks so sluggish too. He's holding his hands at a weird angle. Crocop used to have a wider stance and now it seems to be just standing upright. The left hands look good but none of them appear to have done much damage in my opinion.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bullshit. He gave up. I'll pull for Cro Cop every time but I would wish he'd go out like Wanderlei and at least give it all he's got an get KTFO then shit like this.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Cro Flop......


CC420:confused02:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I know there is a lot of CC fans on here, but CC is done. He hasn't shown anything that would prove otherwise in the past couple of years. It's like he hit his decline as Pride ended.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Dissapointing... only word that covers it.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

wtf was that im so disapointed


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Cro Flop......
> 
> 
> CC420:confused02:


Yes, we got it. We don't need every single word you can string after "Cro" for us, thanks.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i picked dos santos anyway. crocop looked out of shape and disinterested at the weigh ins. and dos santos is no joke.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

how many fights does crocop have on his ufc contract?
Might be a buyout?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was a bummer of an ending, was on the edge of my seat that first round, thought anything could happen and that any of Dos Santos' shots could've ended it, but Cro Cop hung around, and gave up saying he couldn't see?


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Not only did CroCop look bad but Dos Santos couldnt do much against him. Me thinks his hype train will be derailed in one of his next 2 fights.

Seriously dissapointed right now though...Cro Cop is done plain and simple his fight game apparently died with PRIDE...


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> That was a bummer of an ending, was on the edge of my seat that first round, thought anything could happen and that any of Dos Santos' shots could've ended it, but Cro Cop hung around, and gave up saying he couldn't see?


CroCop gave up because he decided he doesn't really want to even do this anymore.


Ugh.


Such a disappointment we Croats have on our hands.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Big Cro Cop fan, and totally love and respect what he did in Pride...but he is DONE.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Even though Crocop lost I have to say he looked pretty good. I think he's probably a top 2 or 3 striker in the HW division.


----------



## Reality Check (Sep 17, 2009)

so how did it end? KO or UD?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Crocop just wasnt made to fight in a cage.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

To be fair after thoseknees and shots he may have a broken eye socket especially since he didnt actually SAY anything. Dissapointing none the less i would have liked to see something a bit more...decisive isnt really the right word but just and ending with more substance i guess. 

Good bye CC we hardly knew ye...in the UFC.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

god ******* damn it, that was a ***** ass way to lose a fight.


----------



## Reality Check (Sep 17, 2009)

How Did He Lose??????????


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

imrik32 said:


> Yes, we got it. We don't need every single word you can string after "Cro" for us, thanks.


 
CRO FLOP...sorry bud its over for him, incase you didnt realize the dude doesnt seem to plan at all...one punch or kick wonder.....:sarcastic01:



sworddemon said:


> Big Cro Cop fan, and totally love and respect what he did in Pride...but he is DONE.


 
I agree....



Reality Check said:


> so how did it end? KO or UD?


He quit....


CC420


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

It was ruled a TKO because he was covering his eye and the Ref decided he couldnt see (Why didnt a doctor check it out?!?!!!?) BUt yeah very lame ending to what was a decent fight.

Im asking why a doctor didnt look at it because i wasnt sure if he "quit" I mean you could see it in his eyes he definitly wanted out but it seemed odd for the ref to call off a fight due to an injury like that without asking if the fighter wants to continue and not consulting with a ringside dotor.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> Even though Crocop lost I have to say he looked pretty good. I think he's probably a top 2 or 3 striker in the HW division.


He may be top 5 striker or so but he isn't a top 10 fighter...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Reality Check said:


> How Did He Lose??????????


Verbal Submission after an uppercut that landed on the eye.

Crocop looked weird throughout the whole fight. He had his hands held in a different way and appeared to be tense after he was rocked in the first round. He finally looked like he wanted to fight in the beginning of the third but Dos Santos took all of the fight out of him with those brutal knees to the body. 

Crocop should just ask to be cut from his contract and not come back to MMA. He is no longer relevant in the fight game, not even for cheap KO's against cans.

Emericanaddict: His body language told the story for Dan. He turned away holding his eye and waved it off. I agree he was looking for a way out and was begging for the fight to end. After he got clipped in round one he just didn't look like he wanted to be in the cage anymore.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> It was ruled a TKO because he was covering his eye and the Ref decided he couldnt see (Why didnt a doctor check it out?!?!!!?) BUt yeah very lame ending to what was a decent fight.
> 
> Im asking why a doctor didnt look at it because i wasnt sure if he "quit" I mean you could see it in his eyes he definitly wanted out but it seemed odd for the ref to call off a fight due to an injury like that without asking if the fighter wants to continue and not consulting with a ringside dotor.


 
No he told the ref he didnt want to fight anymore sayin he couldnt see then Mirgliogatta waved it off....he quit...

CC420


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I wouldnt even say top 5 striker in the UFC. Frank Mir has shown better striking as of late, obviously Dos Santos is superior now, Cheick Kongo has some serious stand up, Gonzaga has out struck him, Couture's striking has been much more efficient, so right there that put him in 6th. that's just the UFC HW's.

He is probably more technically versed than any other but at this point in time his striking is not what it used to be. 

Ass in fighters from other org's like Alistair and he falls even further down the list. It's sad to say but it's horribly true...

Sorry i just didnt see him move his lips at all he shook his hand a bit but I was just asking not debating. I thought maybe a more throughough check might have been in order since he doesnt speak the best english in the world but damn that sucks that he just quit... Makes me seriously sad to be honest.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Cro Cop looked bad. Just plain bad. He looked flat-footed, tentative and out of shape. This was like a repeat of the Kongo fight...he got bullied around and provided no offense. Sad.


----------



## Soze22 (Aug 9, 2009)

HUGE Cro-cop fan but I think its pretty obvious to all of us that he is done.. Even fighting a good fighter like Junior, with a performance like that I don't even think UFC will let him fight again.. Shittiest UFC event I have ever taken the time to watch though, anyone else with me?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Disappointing. 

There was a glimpse of hope in the first round but after that...


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

Mirco what the hell happen to you? You looked like you don't even want to fight.. Show some nads and go for it you *****!!!

I picked Mirco and the dude didn't even show up..He's done, retire please!!!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Mirko's 'nads were destroyed by Kongo long ago. Mirko's body only produces estrogen now.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

If Coleman can go to lhw, Mirko can too... just saying. Junior isn't even one of the bigger hw's for f*cks sake.

I don't think Mirko could beat Machida, but he could at least challenge people at lhw.

To my mind this fight actually made Junior look worse. Mirko had a tiny reportoire of strikes and still Junior lost the first round.


----------



## Rumple4Skin (Sep 18, 2009)

i seriously think it might be the roid withdrawal. so many fighters that fight in japan look like complete shit like cro cop did tonight when they lose their magic juice :/ well maybe next time they'll let him bring his croatian police baton into the cage so he can make up with the advantage he lost with the roids


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

He has looked flat footed and slow in his past few fights, he seems to have lost the sharpness and aggression he once had.

Unforutnately, I think Cro Cop is done, he didn't have anything to offer in there tonight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think he's just too one dimensional and he cant get the angles to get his kicks off. Putting that aside what was he thinking? Half the time if JR would jump on him he just covered up and stood there like he froze up or something. I mean he just looked so bad to me that I feel like he made Dos Santos look bad as well for allowing CC to stay in it as long as he did but thats just me.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I hate to say it but it looks a lot like Cro Cop is done . I got my hopes up after the first round but things just plummeted from there...I think there was an entire round where Cro Cop's only offense was to duck down and push away on Dos Santos' chest.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

CC looked like a freaking midget in there. He really needs to drop to LHW for some interesting matchups. He won't be in title contention in either division sadly.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Props to Junior, he listened well to his coaches and pulled out the win.

Several times thoughout the fight I thought CC was rocked and Junior could have really laid it on and gotten a TKO/KO earlier....of course there was a chance CC could have countered so he did was his coaches told him too I'm guessing.

CC really looked like he didn't want to be there he should attempt LHW and see if that will light a fire under his butt again. If he fights at HW again, I really wouldn't be interested.

Looking forward to Dos Santos next fight.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Rumple4Skin said:


> i seriously think it might be the roid withdrawal. so many fighters that fight in japan look like complete shit like cro cop did tonight when they lose their magic juice :/ well maybe next time they'll let him bring his croatian police baton into the cage so he can make up with the advantage he lost with the roids


I had to fight the urge to neg you.
As if CC couldn't just adapt his roid regime to pass the tests. As if ufc isn't full of hgh and roids


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

As a long time Crocop fan, just want him to land that one shot for OLD times sake. 

JDS took a lot of shots. He's actually pretty big and has some really powerful shots. Glad CC didn't got KOed at least. He put up a fight, but was certainly getting rocked in the end there. Oh well one can always flip on the Pride highlights.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm a big CC fan, but I have to say, the game has passed him by. Has anyone seen CC run from anyone like that? Even against Fedor, CC stood in there and fought, even when he got tagged. The days of stalking and landing a couple of shots and a left kick to the head to end it are gone. These young guys are fast, powerful and most have a complete game. CC is old school and god love him, behind the game and too old to catch up. Walk away Mirko, and let us remember all the great memories you gave us. You were one of the best ever.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

This fight was very sad for me to watch. I remember telling my friends at the bar before the fight that I *WANT* Cro Cop to win... but I think Junior Dos Santos would actually take it.

I just felt really bad watching the fight. He looked so scared... and did nothing except push. And in the last round when he finally started attacking... his hands were shaking before punches like a senior citizen trying to function.

I liked seeing the vicious Cro Cop from before... and I hope he either comes back to fight hard... or retires. It's so sad to watch Great's of the sport get broken down. In the past little while we've seen the "downfall" of Cro Cop, Wanderlei, Liddell, etc.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

CC used to have lots of different tools, more than cross and lhk.  Used to be aggressive


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Is anyone interested in watching cro cop anymore? I know he's a legend but I think he's done.

I think he knew he was beat and quit verbally to save himself getting KO'd.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

The only cool thing about Cro Cop last night was his t-shirt!

Perhaps they have Dancing With Stars in Croatia, he might find success there.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

YESSSS....So glad Mirko lost, especially in the way he did. Junior made him cry uncle hard.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Biowza said:


> YESSSS....So glad Mirko lost, especially in the way he did. Junior made him cry uncle hard.


You know Biowza, I haven't negged anyone in a while, but this kind of post begs for it.

You are either very bored or you're just a prick, because I don't remember you giving any kind of a constructive statement when it comes to Cro Cop or Machida.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> You know Biowza, I haven't negged anyone in a while, but this kind of post begs for it.
> 
> You are either very bored or you're just a prick, because I don't remember you giving any kind of a constructive statement when it comes to Cro Cop or Machida.:thumbsdown:


Why is my post any less constructive than other people who are saying "I'm sad that he lost, especially in that way"? 

What, because I have a differing opinion to you you're going to neg rep me and call me a prick? 

Pos rep for your efforts champ.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

After the first round he looked tired and not hungry at all. About backing up, I have always seen that as his style. When the opponent attacks he doesn't stand and swing, instead he defends and retreat. But when he attacked himself he didn't look as sharp and aggressive as he used to. He did connect with that left though, but it didn't seem to do any real damage. Maybe Junior can take punches really well.
Also I think its a mistake to say "the Cro Cop of old" would have won. Who knows really. Nowadays fighters are more well rounded and have better stand up. 
As I've watched him for a long time its sad to see him struggle like this.



Biowza said:


> Why is my post any less constructive than other people who are saying "I'm sad that he lost, especially in that way"?
> 
> What, because I have a differing opinion to you you're going to neg rep me and call me a prick?
> 
> Pos rep for your efforts champ.


You know there is an annoying thing called "bad winner". Or in this case "bad supporter". Just annoying "champ".


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Why is my post any less constructive than other people who are saying "I'm sad that he lost, especially in that way"?
> 
> What, because I have a differing opinion to you you're going to neg rep me and call me a prick?
> 
> Pos rep for your efforts champ.


I NEVER saw you posting about Cro Cop in a constructive manner. You just kept saying how you don't like him and you want him to lose. Without any analysis or reasons why. You would simply put: "He is overrated". 

No overrated fighter would have this much fans, he is just not the same anymore. And I think you enjoy salting our wounds.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Its sad to see Mirko lose but you can't win a fight if you're backing up the whole time. Cro Cop was throwing some good combinations in the first and threw one left high kick that almost landed but other than that Cro Cop had nothing 

I almost cried..seriously..


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

I am sure he could have done more in the cage then he did.. but time is not on his side.. hah haters still hating on Mirko .. same old mmaforum


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

Santos came in clearly the bigger and stronger fighter, Santos tagged Cro Cop with some power early on.. It appeared this changed the tide, Cro cop was then fighting scared, moving away from contact and just looking not to get knocked out and survive the fight.

This fight reminded me alot of his old fight with Fedor actually where Mirco jumped on his horse looking just to survive and not get KO'd.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> I NEVER saw you posting about Cro Cop in a constructive manner. You just kept saying how you don't like him and you want him to lose. Without any analysis or reasons why. You would simply put: "He is overrated".
> 
> No overrated fighter would have this much fans, he is just not the same anymore. And I think you enjoy salting our wounds.


Do you just make this up as you go? I've said many times my reasons for not liking Crocop. If you push, I'll get the posts and quote them for you, but all you're going to get is a bruised ego. 

My reasons are:
-His obnoxious fans (main hate stemming from total disregarding of Gabe's and Kongo's skill)
-His comments on gay people (was ages ago, but still)
-His refusal to evolve as a fighter
-And yes...being overrated. 

So yeah, just make things up to justify neg repping me and calling me a prick. I had the exact same phrasing as many other people in the thread, except I had an opposing opinion. You're a fan of Crocop? Fine. I'm a fan of Gonzaga and didn't like people saying "YAY" when Werdum beat him, but I didn't say anything. Enjoy your Crocop and his shattered career, I'm sure he'll make a fine police officer.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

Biowza said:


> I'm sure he'll make a fine police officer.


:thumb02:

Cro Cop may become a fine police officer as long as he doesn't start running from the criminals like he is in his recent fights 

Cro Cop is an overly cautious fighter these days.. That's simply not going to work in the UFC..


----------



## ThaiClinchKO (Sep 20, 2009)

I've always been a big Cro Cop fan, and still am to a certain extent but as far as I can see, he's done. None of his fights in the UFC have been particularly impressive and this continues that trend and was a definite disappointment. There just doesn't seem as he has the motivation, drive or aggression anymore. I don't see him anywhere near being able to go for a title shot in HW or LHW divisions. It's kind of the same story as with Wanderlei, they were both destroying in PRIDE but they seem like different fighters in the UFC, more cautious, not as confident etc. 

I wonder if the fact that they are fighting in a cage instead of a ring affects their fighting in a negative way?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Do you just make this up as you go? I've said many times my reasons for not liking Crocop. If you push, I'll get the posts and quote them for you, but all you're going to get is a bruised ego.
> 
> My reasons are:
> -His obnoxious fans (main hate stemming from total disregarding of Gabe's and Kongo's skill)
> ...


His refusal to evolve as a fighter is the only legitimate reason for not liking him. 
What his fans say is a different matter and no overrated fighter could have won PRIDE OP Grand Prix. And for his comments on gay people, I share the same disgust of the gay people, so you'll hate me too after this post, I guess. And both Gonzaga and Kongo were relative unknowns when they fought CC, it's normal that some of the fans didn't recognize their skill. 
Mirko is not overrated, he is just out of his prime, and the fighters are more well rounded today than 3 years ago.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Crocop is finished, hes a shadow of he former self.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think anytime someone takes a loss to what amounts to a eye poke, thats not something I would say Im thankful to see.

He was being handled though.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

JDS just simply looked hungrier. Knew as soon as Buffer announced JDS he did his signature move (finger point down into the grave) in the middle of Octagon, Mirko just didn't look himself. The last time I saw a determined Mirko was back when he fought against Wanderlei. Till this day that probably was one of the best staredowns. You just knew he wanted to hurt somebody. A lot of it is mental. A move to 205 maybe finally...


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> His refusal to evolve as a fighter is the only legitimate reason for not liking him.
> What his fans say is a different matter and no overrated fighter could have won PRIDE OP Grand Prix. And for his comments on gay people, I share the same disgust of the gay people, so you'll hate me too after this post, I guess. And both Gonzaga and Kongo were relative unknowns when they fought CC, it's normal that some of the fans didn't recognize their skill.
> Mirko is not overrated, he is just out of his prime, and the fighters are more well rounded today than 3 years ago.


So I take it that this is meant to be an apology for saying I was not being constructive when I was saying the exact thing as everyone else?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Biowza said:


> So I take it that this is meant to be an apology for saying I was not being constructive when I was saying the exact thing as everyone else?


Looked more like a example of how to criticize a fighter without bashing to me.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Looked more like a example of how to criticize a fighter without bashing to me.


Who was he criticizing? Moreover, how did I "bash" anyone?


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> The last time I saw a determined Mirko was back when he fought against Wanderlei. *Till this day that probably was one of the best staredowns.*


Truth!


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

This business of MMA fighting is really becoming a young man's sport.. I'm seeing all the veterans of the UFC fall right before my eyes to these younger studs.. 

Case in point -

Randy, Matt Hughes, Liddell, Rich Franklin, and now Mirco to just name a few.. What is going on here? Are some of these great has been fighters getting paid too much and losing their edge and balls in fights, or are they just getting old, slow and getting beaten to the punch?


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder how he is training the standup in his camp. Left after Left? JDS is only 10 pounds heavier, thats not that much of a difference.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Since he is his own coach.. probably all about the left.. he is thinking about quiting now for good i am sure.. Mirko has left the octagon..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> You know Biowza, I haven't negged anyone in a while, but this kind of post begs for it.
> 
> You are either very bored or you're just a prick, because I don't remember you giving any kind of a constructive statement when it comes to Cro Cop or Machida.:thumbsdown:





Biowza said:


> Why is my post any less constructive than other people who are saying "I'm sad that he lost, especially in that way"?
> 
> What, because I have a differing opinion to you you're going to neg rep me and call me a prick?
> 
> Pos rep for your efforts champ.





Biowza said:


> Who was he criticizing? Moreover, how did I "bash" anyone?


 

Bio....Freelancer to the best of my knowledge has never taken offense to anything around here unless blatent....


Bio you and me are the same were super sarcastic, and sometimes we think people understand this and read into our sarcasim when in fact they dont......plus we like when were proven right(you know im right).....see thats a sample right there...

Honsetly, when critical in the past there aren't many times i can remember you detaling specific reasons for you liking or disliking a fighter, nor critique their style based of fact......

Thats fine, but looking back at last night....

To me it would appear you hit a nerve at the wrong time and got called on it by two seperate posters(might wanna think bout that).......which is also fine....

Freelancer can handle 
his business and believe me I know you well as you do me and I know you can handle yours.......



So just take it to PM's now!!!!:thumb02:


*Cro Cop Fans*

As best as I can say this, until that man gives his fans a reason to talk shit......dont!! Either disintrested, or resting on laurals.......


The guy doesnt seem to care in the freaking cage, so I cannot imagine what or I should say how hard his training is???? It seems to me the guy lacks intensity...I know he's always been a cool customer but you can be that way and intense.....

He isnt intense, and frankly, I have BEEN sick and tired of hearing about him, and what kinda bad ass he is......frankly, its badass he was at this point and again, until he gives you a real reason to believe.....

His footwork was weak, like zero head movement and a telegraphed left head kick that just isnt there anymore, stop trying to hit a homerun and just get a double or a single......Where was the combinations or circling away from his attacker......there was none...

IMO....dont....FTR...I was gonna bet against him on vBookie at the last second but it was closed already....instead I took Vitor and KOS.....

Cro Cop is over....

CC420:thumbsup:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Lol, whats the mystery, Biowza is sticking it to people like he has from day 1. 

CC did pick up in his last fight v AlTurk, who cares what he said about gay people, it's not like he went out of his way to let everyone know, he's not a dick on camera or anything, everyone at home says bad shit they don't really care that much about.

He's not evolving, but he's more relevant than Chuck Liddel imo. He did have a good 7 years or so of being hot shit, in k1 and pride, so I forgive him for not evolving. I just hope he's saved some cash because I can't see him coming back really. But he is trying a bit.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I think ColdCall is right. As you can probably tell, I'm a huge Cro Cop fan. I think all the people that think he has either lost his heart, slowed down, or simply not evolved are absolutely right. I also think that all those people that think that Cro cop always sucked are fools and/or trolls. 

Cro Cop hasn't given me reason to stand up and take notice much lately. Yeah, he had flashes against Al Turk.. but al turk sucks. Until he can show me something even resembling his old fire and talent, I will not get my hopes up. I'm still a fan, just not a retarded blind fan


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here: Hear it from him yourselves....:thumbsup:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/62870-m...-fc-open-weight-grand-prix-i.html#post1002118


CC420


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

Vale_Tudo said:


>


That video sums it up nicely on former mental engagement in the fight he definately lost nowdays :sad01:
He either get his s...t together quick, or quit from this half hearted walk-on roles he's playing in the cage.
It's not the actual age even if he thinks it is, it's mental problem.


----------



## joeyp978 (Jul 15, 2009)

ugh this sucked  

I miss old cro cop ((


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Enough about the croatian cop-out. 

Let's hear more about Junior. First of all, he showed amazing muay thai. He was clearly channelling energy from his training partner, Anderson Silva.

I wonder how Junior would fare against his teammate Nogueira?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

stanzi said:


> That video sums it up nicely on former mental engagement in the fight he definately lost nowdays :sad01:
> He either get his s...t together quick, or quit from this half hearted walk-on roles he's playing in the cage.
> It's not the actual age even if he thinks it is, it's mental problem.


 
Stanzi.....Can you post the whole fight please???

Gracias....

CC420:thumbsup:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Stanzi.....Can you post the whole fight please???
> 
> Gracias....
> 
> CC420:thumbsup:


Closet thing I could find. The better days. It has everything to do with his mind frame. THIS IS NOT AN EXCUSE, but the surface could be a lot more slippier in the Octagon. How many times have we seen people slip from doing a high kick. Happens in the ring, but I've seen it a lot in the Octagon. Notice his setups for his LHK and even RHK. Lot more combinations. Suppose it's time to let bygones be bygones. 

Ivan Drago style...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjHxQl-KwEs (A few clips of the fight against Wand towards the end.)


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Just because you say its not an excuse, doesn't mean it isn't.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Just because you say its not an excuse, doesn't mean it isn't.


Awesome and enlightening.....as usual, Kind of what freelancer was talkin bout....:confused05:

CC420

Just figured I'd take the opportunity to point yourself out to yourself.....


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Enough about the croatian cop-out.
> 
> Let's hear more about Junior. First of all, he showed amazing muay thai. He was clearly channelling energy from his training partner, Anderson Silva.
> 
> I wonder how Junior would fare against his teammate Nogueira?


I thought he looked like crap, CC gave him every opportunity to KO or TKO him and Junior still couldn't get it done.

I mean CC's striking looked weak and his hands have never been all that dangerous to begin with, I thought it was a win that showed some holes in his game.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Junior certainly didn't score an early first round knockout. But having said that, Mirko got rocked every round. And he was running for the hills the entire fight, which made it all that much more difficult to tag him. 

In the third round, Cro Cop-Out was about to go to sleep. That's why Mirko cried "no mas! no mas!" Junior's knees and muay thai clinch were awesome.

But yeah, Junior did look a bit sloppy. I attribute that in large part to Mirko's constant running however.


----------

